# Charge Plug



## Dayvo (11 Apr 2008)

Does anyone own/know anything about this bike/manufacturer?

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/images/charge_plug_hi.jpg

I have a MTB and a hybrid, which are suitable for my my current environment, but I would really like to get a fixed/single gear bike for training, city riding and fun.

Any pointers?


----------



## spandex (11 Apr 2008)

Yep Ive got 1 or 2 that bike is the one of all ones IF you are looking for a fixed. If you havent riden fixed or single before try fixed before you try single and give it 3 weeks or so start just riding to the end of the steet or to the shops and back. YOU WILL LOVE IT


----------



## Dayvo (11 Apr 2008)

Thanks spandex!

No, I haven't ridden a fixed wheel since my little red tricycle when I was a nipper! 
I hope to get one in the not too-distant future. I'll keep you posted, but I'm sure it is great fun!


----------



## spandex (11 Apr 2008)

it is....


----------



## yorkshiregoth (11 Apr 2008)

I have been told that their frames are quite heavy though. Perhaps consider a Tempo or Pista instead.(imo)


----------



## spandex (11 Apr 2008)

The thing is like I found with all the bikes I tryed is that you dont need a light bike like say the langster it is too light (ie made of ail) when I was riding it feit like it was going to wash out on me. But my paddy wagon on the over hand which is made of steel and is grate. I used to be a cycle messenger and Ive found the same thing mid to heavy frames are the best for fixed/singlespeeds.


----------



## Twenty Inch (12 Apr 2008)

Was I a bit stupid then, to buy my fixed on Friday and do my usual commute with it on the Monday? I only fell off once.


----------



## gkerr4 (12 Apr 2008)

it's a smart looking that plug thing - nice finishing kit in the spoon saddle and matching tape. ( I have the brown spoon saddle on my langster and am awaiting the bar tape)

you will love fixed. in many ways the langster is my favourite bike - the simplicity, the fun - its a very useful bike too.

I also have to say though - that I love the lightness of it - was one of the attractions - it weighs next to nowt and I am looking at weight shedding upgraded to reduce it further. The charge was a bit heavy for my liking.


----------



## skwerl (15 Apr 2008)

weight is one thing but plain gauge tubing isn't going to be too comfy. Specialist tubing isn't just about weight saving. I remember when I switched from Dedacciai EOM16.5 (a great tube set) to their Zero Replica. the difference was significant


----------



## Origamist (15 Apr 2008)

It's a solid rig and plain guage tubing is fine. The geometry isn't track-twitchy, but that's a good thing given it's intended audience. The wheelset is heavy (wide rims and cheap hubs) but strong, and it rides well once the stock tyres have been replaced. The Sugino crankset is a nice touch and the rest of the finishing kit is OK, if a little less than glamorous. The paintwork doesn't scratch easily and the overall aesthetic is appealing, IMO.


----------



## skwerl (15 Apr 2008)

and how much are they?


----------



## simonali (15 Apr 2008)

400 quid


----------



## skwerl (15 Apr 2008)

ah. in that case seems like a good deal


----------



## GrahamG (16 Apr 2008)

Strikes me as a bit pricey for cheap frame, cheap wheels and a nice crank. Especially when you compare to a good quality 531 frame and a couple of hundred quid on parts.


----------



## Origamist (16 Apr 2008)

There are a couple of new Charge Plugs coming out soon: the Plug Racer and Plug Freestyle. They look like they will be a bit more pricey though.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (19 Apr 2008)

It's a very very pretty bike, but a little on the heavy side. It was on my list for this years CTW scheme purchase, but having lifted one up it no longer is.


----------



## Zoiders (19 Apr 2008)

I wouldnt buy one, the hubs are crap unsealed cup and cone units and wont see out a winter, the wheel set making up a major part of the expense of a basic fixie, I would be wanting the formula/system EX cartridge bearing hubs or not bother at all unless the frame was really special, which the charge frame isnt.

I have seen Kona Paddywagons and Langsters on sale for less than the Charge and they have the cartridge bearing hubs as well

The Charge is cashing in on courier chic, there is nothing special about the charge bikes over other fixies that you couldnt change yourself with half an hour in the garage

Look beyond the superficial image and at what you get for the money in the running gear department, the charge falls short by a long way.


----------

